# The Texas Cotton Worm Destroyer



## Madison (Jan 15, 2017)

The bottle says:
" THE CONTENTS OF THIS IS POISON!
THE TEXAS Cotton Worm Destroyer
Patented May 19, 1874. No. 151,078.
DIRECTIONS:- Dissolve the contents of this bottle in one barrel
(say 42 gallons), of cold water and apply to the plant. When convenient,
it is preferable to use it late in the evening.
PRESTON & ROBIRA, Sole Agents, Galveston, Texas.
Strickland & Clarke, Stationers and Printers, Galveston. "

​


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 16, 2017)

The photo didn't post-can you try again?  I'd love to see it!  I assume it is labeled?


----------

